# Sortieren einer Tabelle



## Johann77 (23. Okt 2007)

Ich möchte eine Tabelle in meiner Datenbank sortieren. Wie ich sortiere weiß ich nur möchte ich auch das die Tabelle sortiert gespeichert bleibt und nicht nur den ResultSet ausgeben. Gibt es eine einfachere Lösung als die Tabelle löschen und und wieder neu anlegen und den sortierten ResultSet in ihr speichern?

MfG 
Joe


----------



## tfa (23. Okt 2007)

Es ist Sache der Datenbank, wie und wo die einzelnen Datensätze abgespeichert werden (ich nehme an, Du meinst ein RDBMS). Du hast keinen Einfluss darauf. Benutze in SQL eine "ORDER BY"-Klausel, um die Reihenfolge im Resultset festzulegen.


----------



## Johann77 (23. Okt 2007)

Danke erstmals für deine rasche Antwort.
Ich hoffe ich habe dich jetzt richtig verstanden, das ich die Tabelle nicht sortiert abspeichern kann sondern nur als ResultSet bekommen und ausgeben kann.


----------



## tfa (23. Okt 2007)

Richtig. Sortieren nur mit ORDER BY,  das reicht.


----------



## abollm (23. Okt 2007)

Johann77 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich möchte eine Tabelle in meiner Datenbank sortieren. Wie ich sortiere weiß ich nur möchte ich auch das die Tabelle sortiert gespeichert bleibt und nicht nur den ResultSet ausgeben. Gibt es eine einfachere Lösung als die Tabelle löschen und und wieder neu anlegen und den sortierten ResultSet in ihr speichern?
> 
> MfG
> Joe



Wie bereits vom Vorposter oben dargestellt, hast du in einer vorhandenen DB-Tabelle direkt keinen Einfluss auf die Sortierung -- ohne die Tabelle in entsprechend sortierter Form neu anzulegen.

Es gibt aber RDBM-Systeme, die Objekte enthalten mit denen du über einen Umweg das gleiche erreichen kannst. In Oracle gibt es so etwas z.B.
Die Frage ist nur, ob das sinnvoll ist, zumal du durch ein entsprechendes SELECT-Statement und entsprechender ORDER BY-Klausel alles das erreichen kannst, was du möchtest. Also wozu das Ganze?


----------

